# what fish can i put with gsp's?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

just what the title says:fish:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Green spotted puffers have no tank mates they will bite the fins off and may even kill the other fish not a community type.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yep thats pretty much it....


----------



## Torone (Apr 23, 2010)

could you keep them with other similiarly sized GSPs? or even different sized GSPs?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yes, I belive they can live with other GSP's but just not other fish.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

BS on all of you! GSP's have lots of tank mates to choose from! 
-Archers
-"freshwater" moray eels
-scats
-shrimp
-mudskippers if the setup is right
-knight goby

Aslong as a fish is tough, brackish and there are plenty of hiding the fish will work most of the time.

Remember GSP's do need salt and will eventually need full marine. 

I have to also add if you do not have experience or have not researched a fish yourself and have only heard a general statement on the fish don't post a comment! This guy was totally misslead to believe these fish are monsters and will destroy anything in its path and thats BS. Sorry for the language but how is anybody going to learn when people pull crap like this. That's the end of my rant, g'day friends.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

wb bro! havent seen u in a while.

OP: listen to Cray.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Here you go tons of good, and correct in most instances, information:
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I cannot claim on the ones BC but shrimp will not work. Thats what they eat.
I believe that these fellers should live by themselves. From my own experiance, they seem to tear each other apart. I started with 4 GSP and I'm about to have only one. They team up and take out the weaker ones until their is one fish standing. This is my experience with them, maybe I just had an evil one...


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Depends on the salt level, I have successfully kept a couple gsp's with various damsels and the puffers left them alone. I have even kept them in full marine with mollies and they never touched them. It all depends on your gsp, some can be evil, while others can be pretty well behaved. Shrimp however are completely out of the question, they will eat shrimp, crabs, etc.


----------

